# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Toản cảnh thành phố biển cùng với khách sạn Havana Nha Trang

## vnbookingcom

Là  một trong 140 khách sạn hạng sang của Best Western International Inc.,  tập đoàn quản lý khách sạn lớn nhất thế giới, Best Western Premier  Havana Nha Trang hiện là tổ hợp khách sạn 5 sao cao cấp và có quy mô  nhất Nha Trang với 1.200 phòng lưu trú với 31 tầngvà 10 tầng sàn cùng  các dịch vụ tiện ích khác.




Tòa  nhà Havana có 41 tầng và là công trình cao nhất Nha Trang và nằm ngay  tại trung tâm đường Trần Phú, hướng ra đoạn bãi biển đẹp.




Khách sạn Havana Nha Trang  có thiết kế đặc biệt, chú trọng không gian mở. Tại khách sạn du khách  có thể nhìn ngắm cảnh biển và trung tâm thành phố từ mọi nơi trong khách  sạn. và cũng có thể chiêm ngưỡng các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng trên vịnh Nha  Trang như Hòn Mun, Hòn Một, Hòn Tằm, Đảo Ngọc… và vẻ xinh đẹp khác lạ  của thành phố biển này.




Từ nhà hàng trên tầng 41, bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng một “bản đồ” Nha Trang rất đẹp.


Với  1.200 phòng nghỉ từ tầng 11 đến tầng 41 đều có view biển rộng, diện  tích từ 40 đến 350m2, rất tiện lợi để chiêm ngưỡng cảnh biển và thành  phố Nha Trang ở từng độ cao khác nhau.




Khách  sạn còn thiết kế nhiều dịch vụ tiện ích cho khách hàng thượng lưu như  bãi đáp trực thăng, phòng khám đa khoa quốc tế, tháp đậu ôtô tự động  theo công nghệ Đức…




Đặc biệt, Havana Nha Trang  có đường hầm riêng biệt nối liền từ khách sạn ra bãi biển dưới lòng  đường Trần Phú. Quán bar dưới tầng hầm với sức chứa 350 khách cũng là  điểm dừng chân thú vị cho du khách trên hành trình xuống biển.





Hồ bơi ngoài trời 5 sao, cho bạn cảm giác hòa mình giữa thiên nhiên.




Để đặt phòng khách sạn Havana Nha Trang hay các khách sạn Nha Trang khác, vui lòng truy cập Vnbooking.com – website đặt phòng khách sạn uy tín tại Việt Nam.


Hoặc bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp hotline: 0914 945 411 – 04 6286 3402 để được hỗ trợ và tư vấn tốt nhất.

----------

